# Advice on getting a pump



## Sapphire1112 (Mar 10, 2020)

Hello,

I have had type 1 for 18 years and also have a learning disability - dsypraxia, which makes carb-counting very difficult for me. A number of years ago I asked about an insulin pump. The response I got at the time was that my blood sugars were not well enough controlled to be considered for one. A few weeks ago, a friend mentioned insulin pumps and having finally got my HBA1c to 59 at my last test, I looked it up. The criteria seems to be the opposite of what I was previously told. It is a constant struggle to keep my numbers right and more often than not more luck than anything else when I get it right. I have recently moved to Carlisle from Gloucestershire.

Would it be worth asking about a pump again?


----------



## grovesy (Mar 10, 2020)

Sapphire1112 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have had type 1 for 18 years and also have a learning disability - dsypraxia, which makes carb-counting very difficult for me. A number of years ago I asked about an insulin pump. The response I got at the time was that my blood sugars were not well enough controlled to be considered for one. A few weeks ago, a friend mentioned insulin pumps and having finally got my HBA1c to 59 at my last test, I looked it up. The criteria seems to be the opposite of what I was previously told. It is a constant struggle to keep my numbers right and more often than not more luck than anything else when I get it right. I have recently moved to Carlisle from Gloucestershire.
> 
> Would it be worth asking about a pump again?


You can only but ask.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 10, 2020)

Please do ask about a pump. If the answer is no then ask them why not. Once you have the why not then work on the goals set and keep on going back and asking. Never give up and do not accept no for an answer. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Mar 10, 2020)

Read the nice guidelines for an insulin pump found here https://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/ta151/resources/insulin-pump-therapy-for-diabetes-pdf-374892589

and see if you meet the criteria if you do bring that up when you have a consultant appointment.


----------



## brisr949 (Apr 15, 2020)

What i dont understand is i would absolutely love a pump as my levels are all over the place, mainly due to burying head in the sand and absolutely hating the chore of injecting coupled with my very poor appetite and poor sleeping regime none of which is helped by living alone with no one to push/nag me ..but my point is although im getting much better at taking care of myself one of the criteria of getting a pump is showing you can manage your bg control well but if that was to be the case why would i then need a pump?


----------



## Inka (Apr 15, 2020)

@brisr949 Because a pump can help with a number of problems eg nocturnal hypos, a large Dawn Phenomenon, etc etc You do need to be committed though.

My HbA1C is very roughly the same on a pump as it was on injections but my levels are much smoother because I get the basal amount I need just when I need it.

To anyone not specifically you - pumps aren’t magic. They’re hard work just like injections. They’re only as good as the operator. (Unless, of course, you have some kind of closed loop system - which the majority don’t.)


----------



## Inka (Apr 15, 2020)

Sapphire1112 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have had type 1 for 18 years and also have a learning disability - dsypraxia, which makes carb-counting very difficult for me. A number of years ago I asked about an insulin pump. The response I got at the time was that my blood sugars were not well enough controlled to be considered for one. A few weeks ago, a friend mentioned insulin pumps and having finally got my HBA1c to 59 at my last test, I looked it up. The criteria seems to be the opposite of what I was previously told. It is a constant struggle to keep my numbers right and more often than not more luck than anything else when I get it right. I have recently moved to Carlisle from Gloucestershire.
> 
> Would it be worth asking about a pump again?



It would definitely be worth asking again, but do look at the criteria first so you’re ready and armed with facts when you make your request.

Bear in mind your dyspraxia (and dyscalculia?) might be an issue if you have a pump too, depending on how it affects you. You still need to carb count on a pump and you need to enter numbers. I don’t know how much this would be a problem for you?

Well done on reducing your HbA1C by the way!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 16, 2020)

brisr949 said:


> one of the criteria of getting a pump is showing you can manage your bg control well



Im not sure that’s quite the way I understand it @brisr949

There are two main criteria:

Hypoglycaemia that impairs quality of life, which despite your best efforts you can’t seem to avoid, and which means you worry about it most of the time. 

or

An A1c above 8.5% despite access to modern insulins, structured education etc.

That‘s basically it.

Of course, your clinic have to agree that you are capable of working one, and will put the work in that a pump requires (because they need a bit more attention and fiddling than injections). And also because using a pump puts you at slightly increased risk of DKA.

The full explanation is in the link that @MrDaibetes posted above.


----------

